# Passed ipo 1.



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Last week I did my IPO 1 Test with Lenko. After al the hard work we putted in to him it was finally the moment.
I got a 98 for tracking, 90 OB, and 98 protection work.
In OB i lost a lot of points with the send out. He went down, slow but down.
But after he got a aplaus=D> he went searching for his reward. #-o
But I'm happy. He is now 18 months and 2 weeks old. So he is forgiven that little mistake.
I got the vids, and i'm happy to share them.
OB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxyU2LfEgtU

Protection
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqngloB-G4&list=UU1zWxRO-TxuGrSglv1RrBRQ


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations!
:-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Congratulations!
> :-D


 Congratulations from me, too.

I found the first IPO trial the hardest. Not because of the difficulties but because of starting off again.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Congratulations from me, too.
> 
> I found the first IPO trial the hardest. Not because of the difficulties but because of starting off again.


It was for me the first ever!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Äll the more praise then
\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks good,nice work.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

very respectable scores & especially for such a young dog. good job. pjp


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

angelo sintubin said:


> Last week I did my IPO 1 Test with Lenko. After al the hard work we putted in to him it was finally the moment.
> I got a 98 for tracking, 90 OB, and 98 protection work.
> In OB i lost a lot of points with the send out. He went down, slow but down.
> But after he got a aplaus=D> he went searching for his reward. #-o
> ...



Excellent... Congratulations!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

angelo sintubin said:


> It was for me the first ever!


That's great!


----------



## Melissa Leistikow (Jan 5, 2012)

That looked really nice. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

very good work congrats to you and the dog. Was that a boxer on the long down? would like to see one of those work, been a long time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice job!


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Timothy Saunders said:


> very good work congrats to you and the dog. Was that a boxer on the long down? would like to see one of those work, been a long time.


 I was the only Mal between 8 boxers. I train in a boxer club. So I see alot of them. 
This is a video of my training friend. Boxer. Young dog also. 20 months I think. 
Very good dog. Big potential. Always ready to work. Sssht I think Mal mix. :-! Lol.
http://youtu.be/zXJ6HSIDhhw


----------



## Robbie Waldrop (Aug 31, 2013)

Excellent job Angelo. I am working a 17 month old right now so I know the growing pains. Thought you both did awesome. I'm not that familiar with IPO levels and how it works, when will you be eligible for IPO II?


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

Robbie Waldrop said:


> Excellent job Angelo. I am working a 17 month old right now so I know the growing pains. Thought you both did awesome. I'm not that familiar with IPO levels and how it works, when will you be eligible for IPO II?


Thx I will do my ipo2 in 5weeks from now. And hopefully his ipo 3 in October.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the boxer vid, it was awesome .. Good luck to you and your club members


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations on passing your IPO 1! Also thanks for posting vid of the boxer.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Great!

And the Boxer video was very nice too!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! I have always "heard" that there was a time when Boxers were #2 behind the GSD in numbers when it came to Schutzhund/IPO


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Very nice! I have always "heard" that there was a time when Boxers were #2 behind the GSD in numbers when it came to Schutzhund/IPO


I think you're going back quite a while Bob but there is an ATIBOX Trial coming up soon and will post Videos, or at least photos, I hope.

We used to lodge our Landseer with a Boxer breeder and he had a glass on the shelf in the Office with a "white boxer embryo" in it.

Colour has ruined / improved the breeds over the years. Many a "Standard forbidden" colour or markings has had the effect that this "washed out" the good maybe.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw one IPO club in Belgium that had a bunch of nice boxers. I think the problem is people wanting to win. Why would a winning trainer want to use a dog that typically doesn't win when he could get a malinois or GSD and have a much better shot at winning. I would bet you would see some nicer ones, if trainers who had the ability to win at a high level sought them out and did what they could with them. 




Gillian Schuler said:


> I think you're going back quite a while Bob but there is an ATIBOX Trial coming up soon and will post Videos, or at least photos, I hope.
> 
> We used to lodge our Landseer with a Boxer breeder and he had a glass on the shelf in the Office with a "white boxer embryo" in it.
> 
> Colour has ruined / improved the breeds over the years. Many a "Standard forbidden" colour or markings has had the effect that this "washed out" the good maybe.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Really nice routine and nice attitude from Lenko. Lenko didn't cost all the Ob points. Your build up for the send out was way too many steps ~ 22 should have cost you a few points too.




angelo sintubin said:


> Last week I did my IPO 1 Test with Lenko. After al the hard work we putted in to him it was finally the moment.
> I got a 98 for tracking, 90 OB, and 98 protection work.
> In OB i lost a lot of points with the send out. He went down, slow but down.
> But after he got a aplaus=D> he went searching for his reward. #-o
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think you're going back quite a while Bob but there is an ATIBOX Trial coming up soon and will post Videos, or at least photos, I hope.
> 
> We used to lodge our Landseer with a Boxer breeder and he had a glass on the shelf in the Office with a "white boxer embryo" in it.
> 
> Colour has ruined / improved the breeds over the years. Many a "Standard forbidden" colour or markings has had the effect that this "washed out" the good maybe.



I'm old ya know! :grin: :wink: 
The problem with all white boxers and many other breeds born white such as White Bull Terrier, white Austrailian Shepherd, Dalmations, etc is that the gene for an all white dog often carries the gene for deafness. It may be just on one side or it may be both sides but it's not uncommon at all in these white dogs. 
Breeding two blue merle Aussies can create the white and also the deaf dogs in Aussies. 
Most White Bull terriers are, and should be bred to a colored Bull Terrier unless it pigment shows there is some sort of color evident. My Brother's White Bull Terrier had one tear shaped brown spot in the corner of his eye so he would be safe to breed with an all white. 
Dalmations are always born all white and the spots develop within a few weeks after birth.


----------



## angelo sintubin (Jul 21, 2013)

You're right but I did that because the dumbbells where a the Left side. I think you may do 20 steps. I lost also points because I prepared him for the send out.


----------

